# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Russian Meteor 15th feb 2013

## onawheel

interesting how nonchalant people seem to be in all the footage I've seen. o.o

EDIT: ok this one is a little more lively...

----------


## SmileyFace

I don't know how I would have reacted if I was in their shoes lol. I can't seem to see myself panicking upon SEEING this, but I would surely panic once the sonic boom takes place though since they say it felt like a huge earthquake hit. Upon seeing this? I would have just stood there like  ::o:  and go "wtf"

----------


## Sagan

http://rt.com/news/meteorite-crash-u...elyabinsk-283/


Impact. Many more photos at site






02.


03.

----------


## Anteros

::o:

----------


## Monotony

Still looks more like a missile or space debris to me.

----------


## Denise

Look at them just Laughing at the thing ! I think in America, everybody would have gone nuts . . like it's War of the Worlds , or the Terrorists !

----------


## Antidote

Looks just like a scifi movie.

----------

